# cheap door security



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have been thinking of adding the Heosafe locks to my 05 Fiat Ducato cab doors. Having searched all my construction contacts for a suitable lock set I came up with a lock made fro UPVC windows. It is called a sash jamber. It fits by 2 screws and has a level type arm that turns through almost 270 degrees.

I looked at the doors and thought the best location was at the top of the frame -using the corner as the fixing point. It took about 10 minutes to fit and it operates really well. You turn the lever about 100 degrees and install a small locking unit and it restricts opening. Cost £8.56 each available from B&Q.

If you want a picture PM me with your email as I don't know how to add a picture.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

sounds like a great idea to me, those heosafe locks are very expensive and catch the rubber on the door frame unless you use vaseline!

we find a strap through the arm rests also works well


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door lock*

Hi

I fastened both cab doors together via the handles/arm rest things with a quick release long dog chain. It cost £4.95 and is about 15 feet long.

Also for the "van" door, jam the handle with a piece of wood!

Rapide561


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Yes I have a stainless steel rope that goes across the door as well but thought for little money they were quick and tidy.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi asgard, you have a pm

regards
bob


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Show us a picture buddy.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

These pics (chain and lump of wood) were very kindly sent to me by a member on request. Maybe of some helpClick me


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/mhfbannercompo/HPIM1307.thumb.jpg

I have put some pictures in the photo gallery --link above


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just resurrecting this thread to let you know that I can now supply HeoSafe door locks through Outdoor Bits and remember that subscribers to MHF get 5% discount off the price on their initial order on selected product ranges and that includes the HeoSafes 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/5_23/products_id/82


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Asgard

I have had a look at your photos regarding the Sash Jammer but can't quite see how it works on the Cab doors ? its proberbly me but could you provide more information

Thanks Brian


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

*cheap security*

you have a pm , asgard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Asgard,
We couldn't get your link to work, so couldn't view your pics.

For those of us who don't have the cab doors that can be chained/strapped together, as in the coachbuilts, is there an alternative lock that can be fitted? 

Ours is an A class with only the drivers door, as well as the habitation door, of course. The Heo locks are not applicable in this circumstance.

J & R


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The thing with the Heo locks is that they are lockable, so even if the glass is smashed/removed it will still take some doing to open the door, in fact, if you don't have the key then you will need to strip away the fittings of the door to unscrew the lock

H


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita, I would suggest the Fiamma external door locks, if you can fit the frame mounted ones they are very tidy. You can buy them individually or in a pack of 3 .

Hugh,

You close the door, then turn the sash part through 90/110 degrees that locates it onto the body side of the cab, you then insert a small key with the missing part of the lock body and thats it. Held to the door with 2 self tappers.

Pictures available via my album on photo gallery and the members and their motorhomes, look under asgard 3 line down on first page.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Cheap cab door security eh?
How about this solution - total cost less than a tenner and so strong you would need to bend the cab door in half to release them. Only drawback is that with the key removed they're so unobtrusive that I think I need to put a sign up to tell the would-be thieves that they're fitted. Just two rack locks from any DIY store and half a days work - but take great care when marking out and drilling the holes! This is on a Ford cab door but you should be able to adapt the idea to any door.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Apologies Asgard did not notice you could lock them

Hugh


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## scannerman (May 1, 2005)

asgard said:


> I have been thinking of adding the Heosafe locks to my 05 Fiat Ducato cab doors. Having searched all my construction contacts for a suitable lock set I came up with a lock made fro UPVC windows. It is called a sash jamber. It fits by 2 screws and has a level type arm that turns through almost 270 degrees.
> 
> I looked at the doors and thought the best location was at the top of the frame -using the corner as the fixing point. It took about 10 minutes to fit and it operates really well. You turn the lever about 100 degrees and install a small locking unit and it restricts opening. Cost £8.56 each available from B&Q.
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Scannerman open the link in one of my previous posts.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*It might look a bit "Heath Robinson"*

Hi folks,

Until we find the right external lock for our single cab door "A" class, we came up with this. (See images)

As the title says, it may look a bit Heath Robinson, but it works a treat.

Pressing the spring loaded lever in and rotating the carabeena anti-clockwise removes it in two seconds, thereby allowing a quick exit or a quick drive off.

When away from the MH, the carabeena can be replaced with a *quality hardened steel padlock*


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*HEO Locks*

I have a pair of HERO locks, bought at the NEC Show for a 2003 Ducato, only to find my Ducato is a 2001 !!  
Brand new in packaging, swap for correct ones, or sell.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Wingpete

How much do you want for them, and have you any photos as mine is a 2004/05 model do yo know if they will fit

you can email me at [email protected]


----------

